# Considering pressurized CO2...what should I look for



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay so I am considering using pressurized CO2 on my 220 gallon tank...I am a total mindless newbie on this stuff...what should I look for? Help is sincerely appreciated!


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

- Regulator 
- w/solenoid if you want put it on a timer/monitor
- Cylinder (5, 10, 20 lbs seem to be most common sizes)
- CO2 resistant tubing (could be neoprene or something?)
- 1way check valve for said tubing
- bubble counter
- diffuser
- drop checker (I don't use one)

There may be more. That's what I have, but I'm a noob too. Running it since Jan/Feb of this year.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm using Milwaukee CO2 Regulator with Needle Valve & Solenoid, no problem with it for 3 years.
If you have canister filter in a tank you may want to use inline CO2 atomizer as a diffuser. 
1/8 Inch Neoprene Tubing.
I don't use check valve. That's pretty much it ...


----------



## Nobody1 (Dec 9, 2014)

My co2 goes through a powerhead. It does a good job of breaking the bubbles up. I always use a check valve if any tubing goes below the tank.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pressurized CO2...Just thought I'd share.
Have a read. Picture guide


----------



## Shary (Nov 6, 2014)

Clownloachlover said:


> Okay so I am considering using pressurized CO2 on my 220 gallon tank...I am a total mindless newbie on this stuff...what should I look for? Help is sincerely appreciated!


Hello,

I ordered a CO2ART dual stage regulator after researching as I was leaning toward to build my own regulator. I decided to go with this regulator as it comes with a 2 years warranty. I got with SMC needle valve as i heard good stuff about that needle valve.

Please visit their website and you can get 5 GBP discount.

Aquarium CO2 Systems Specialist - Everything for Aquascape | CO2Art.co.uk | Aquarium CO2 Systems and Aquascape Specialists

Thanks


----------

